# Bradford City (4) 1943



## Davep (Nov 6, 2007)

The fourth and final Bradford City was launched on 9 November 1942. The Sunderland firm William Doxford & Sons built her at a cost of £230,000. The 7,266-ton ship joined the Reardon-Smith Line during February 1943. 

Unlike her sisters this Bradford City survived the war and spent many years in the deep sea tramping trade. In early 1962 she was sold to the Vergocean Steamship Company of London for £120,000. On 12 April 1962 the Bradford City left Cardiff for the Sorel shipyard on the St Lawrence River in Canada. The ship emerged in June bearing her new name Vercharmian. 

Six years later Vercharmian was en route from Hong Kong to Port Campha, Vietnam whilst her sale to Jebshun Shipping Company of Hong Kong was being finalised. However, the ship was grounded and suffered an engine failure. A maritime legal case ensued and only after it was settled did the sale go through. On 9 April 1968 the majority of her cargo was transhipped to the Shun Tia. Vercharmian then sailed to Hong Kong for repairs. Though she arrived at Hong Kong on 19 April she didn’t enter service until October. 

She began working between China and Japan with a new name, the Shun Wah. When the Jebshun Shipping Company ceased trading in 1971, the Shun Wah was sold to a ship breakers. She made her final voyage to Tadotsu, Japan arriving on 3 May 1972. There ended sixty-two years of Bradford City’s on the high seas.


----------



## 760J9 (Jul 22, 2007)

Original Doxford 60LB3 engine (yard and engine number 698) the ship was re engined about 1964, possibly at Taikoo. The engine from the British Lady was also a Doxford 600LB3 but built by Hawthorn Leslie, engine number 4072.


----------

